

Where To Find Startup Job Openings - CollegeMogul
http://www.collegemogul.com/content/5-resources-find-startup-job-openings

======
pierrefar
Another good one: If your university is in a town with lots of startups, go to
the university's jobs/careers help service and see the positions they're
advertising for the local community.

------
davecardwell
There’s always <http://news.ycombinator.com/jobs>

~~~
mahmud
If I were taking a _job_ , a YC startup wouldn't be my first choice, mainly,
because it would pay so very little and demand so much. Compare that to any
other startup in a well healed industry, say, telecom, pharmaceuticals or
finance; you put in allot of effort, sure, but the company is awash with money
and you will be paid well.

~~~
krav
Any good startup should demand a lot. Far more than established companies. In
return, they give equity that can, potentially, be worth nice chunk of money.
Which is something established companies won't do.

If you want money and cushy job, go to big company. If you want to work your
butt off, create something interesting, with the potential of a big payoff, go
to a startup.

------
hbien
Found mine on <http://snaptalent.com>

------
jli
don't forget <http://jobs.rubynow.com>

